# Touching Loyal Dog Story..get your kleenix



## laramie (Nov 20, 2011)

This is another very touching story that proves dogs really are man's best friend.

http://pets.ohio.com/2011/01/brazil-dog-stays-at-grave-of-owner/


----------



## ascott (Nov 20, 2011)

I hope someone took her on home with them...that is a good friend. Thanks for sharing.


----------

